
Societal Complexity and Collapse – Interview with Joseph Tainter [audio] - musha68k
http://omegataupodcast.net/2015/10/184-societal-complexity-and-collapse/
======
musha68k
I found the interview so inspiring that I had to set up an awesome list for
all things Antifragility.

Please feel free to send pull requests:

[https://github.com/antifragility-corps/awesome-
antifragile](https://github.com/antifragility-corps/awesome-antifragile)

